# USAF wer kennt es noch



## potzblitz (21. Februar 2008)

Gibt es inzwischen eine möglichkeit das geniale Flugsimulatorspiel USAF  unter XP oder Vista zu spielen. Hatte unter XP immer Abbrüche

Wer kennt das Spiel noch ???
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtSibF-eP8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCc1Y_TAM04


----------



## Elkhife (22. Februar 2008)

Nehm doch ne VM


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2008)

3D Beschleunigung unter VM Ware geht nicht


----------



## STSLeon (20. April 2008)

Hab das Spiel auch geliebt, hatte aber unter XP nie Probleme gehabt. Lief immer stabil und flüssig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2008)

Kenn nur USNF und USMF...


----------



## potzblitz (26. April 2008)

Und was ist USNF und USMF


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2008)

US Navy Fighter und die MissionsCD US Marine Fighter.


----------



## potzblitz (27. April 2008)

Ist aber schon etwas älter von 94 wenn ich mich recht erinnere, das kann man schon vergessen

IAF war auch noch so guter Titel von Janes


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2008)

Ja, so um den Dreh rum dürfts gewesen sein...


----------

